# Postpolypectomy hemorrhage



## nadezhda (Apr 26, 2012)

A patient had colonoscopy with polyp removal. The next day he developed rectal bleeding and returned back to OR. The patient underwent colonoscopy again  and was found to have postpolypectomy hemorrhage. The doctor controlled bleeding. Will I use the modifier-78 on the second day colonoscopy with hemorrhage control or the second day colonoscopy is not billable at all???
Thank you


----------



## bridgettemartin (Apr 27, 2012)

Colonoscopies have a zero day global, so you do not need the modifier.  When we see this, we bill the appropriate control bleed code with complication codes.  For instance, 45382/578.9;998.11.


----------



## nadezhda (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with Bridgette here.

If the doctor had noticed during the original procedure that there was bleeding due to the scope or the procedure at the polyp site then you wouldn't bill the control of bleed.  But since the patient was discharged and then returned you would bill the control of bleed as it is done at a seperate occurence.


----------

